# Log Cabin Bottle



## Tandrews (Feb 20, 2021)

This is pretty interesting.  Not sure how old it is. Just like what it says and how it looks. Does anyone know anything about log cabin bottles?


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 21, 2021)

This is a maple syrup bottle. Now I'm hungry for some pancakes.


----------



## saratogadriver (Feb 23, 2021)

Those motifs were pretty popular around the bicentennial.   I don't remember seeing that one.  Then again I grew up in Vermont and we didn't buy syrup in bottles that looked like that.   In those days, we bought syrup in cans.


----------



## Nickneff (Feb 23, 2021)

Tandrews said:


> This is pretty interesting.  Not sure how old it is. Just like what it says and how it looks. Does anyone know anything about log cabin bottles?


Uncle Bruce is right maple syrup could be as early as looks like it's from the 50s there is the date on the bottom


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 23, 2021)

here is a early log cabin bottle


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 13, 2021)

PACKING UP FOR THE SHOW IN APRIL RUN ACROSS THESE LOG CABIN BOTTLE MY DAUGHTER GAVE ME


----------

